# Keine Sicheln.



## Stonefish (23. Dezember 2005)

;+ ;+  Mein Echo. zeigt mir keine Sicheln. Ich habe wirklich alles ausprobiert. Montagefehler kann ich eigentlich ausschließen. Der Geber stehet wie ne Eins. Habe vor geraumer Zeit auch den Saugnapf gegen eine Geberstange ausgetauscht. Aber die Fische sind fast Ausschließlich nur als diagonale Striche dargestellt.
Wenn ich mir mein "Vorführprogramm" auf dem echo. anschaue dann könnte ich heulen. :c  Sichel neben Sichel. Bei mir gibt es aber nur Striche, Fliegen- und Vogelschiß.:r


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54966&highlight=sicheln

wußte doch das da mal was war....

Gruß by Andy


PS: Ich hab die Asnen-Karte - soll ich mal kurz reinschnein heute???


----------



## vertikal (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*



			
				Stonefish schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir mein "Vorführprogramm" auf dem echo. anschaue dann könnte ich heulen. :c  Sichel neben Sichel.




Jaja, das Vorführprogramm. Sag Bescheid, wenn du das mal in natura erlebst, da komm ich sofort hin!!!

Im übrigen: Einstellungen ändern, insbesondere die Laufgeschwindigkeit, Sendestärke usw., dann klappt's auch mit dem Echolot.

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hallo

Du hast wahrscheinlich genau wie ich ein Echolot, das nicht wirklich hoch auflöst. Meine Erlebnisse vom Mittwoch vom BB:

Lange nichts, dann auf 15m erste Wolken, die über dem Grund stehen und bis ins Mittelwasser reichen. Ich denke, diese Wolken oder Fliegenschiß, wie du es nennst, sind Weißfischschwärme. Große Einzelechos? Fehlanzeige. Ich habe trotzdem gefangen, und ich glaube einfach, das die Zander und andere große Fische um diese Jahreszeit fest am Grund liegen. Mein Echolot arbeitet einfach nicht so differenziert, das man die trotzdem sieht. Das ist ärgerlich, auf kurz oder lang muss die Lösung mit mehr Graustufen her. 
Noch was: Die Striche sind Fische, die längere Zeit im Kegel mit dir mit schwimmen und dann als parallele Linie zum Boden angezeigt werden. Oder aber es ist dein Gufi, der über Grund mitschwimmt :m 
Wenn die Fische deutlich über dem Grund stehen würden, könntest du sie auch sehen....häng mal nen richtig großen Gufi unter das Lot, dann siehst du, was ich meine.


Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hallo



> Jaja, das Vorführprogramm. Sag Bescheid, wenn du das mal in natura erlebst, da komm ich sofort hin!!!


 
Nimmst du mich mit? Bitte......

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hallo

Nochwas: Eine höhere Auflösung würde deshalb was bringen, weil dann die Echos der Schwimmblasen von am Grund liegenden Fischen angezeigt würden. Oder braucht man da schon Farbe?

Gruß


----------



## Stonefish (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Nochwas: Eine höhere Auflösung würde deshalb was bringen, weil dann die Echos der Schwimmblasen von am Grund liegenden Fischen angezeigt würden. Oder braucht man da schon Farbe?
> 
> Gruß


 
Also ich habe das X-91 . Ist ja kein hightech , aber doch ganz ordentlich. #c 

Mit dem Farbecho. habe ich gestern auch gehört. Bei uns fährt einer so einem teil rum. der kann tatsächlich jetzt im Winter die Fische auf dem Boden liegen sehen. l


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hallo

Farbe also.....herzlichen Glückwunsch, das wird teuer :c 

Im Ernst, das wäre schon schön, es geht aber auch ohne. Ich denke mir immer, wenn man das "Futter" gefunden hat ist der hungrige Räuber nicht wirklich weit weg....oder so ähnlich.

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Aber ob das überhaupt Sinn macht|kopfkrat 

Hatte ja letztes Wochenende das Glück mich länger mit Pieter Heinen zu unterhalten, einem Guide der Maasplassen. Er hat 2 Echolote auf seinem Boot - die beide so unsensibel eingestellt sind dass sie ÜBERHAUPT keine Fische anzeigen, er sucht nur nach Kanten! Und dieses Boot hat 5 Fische gefangen von insgesamt 11, bei ca. 10 Booten...:m


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hallo

Ja, der Mann ist aber auch "Berufsangler" und kennt das Gewässer wie kein anderer Angler auf dem Treffen. Das macht ganz viel aus. Wahrscheinlich würder er auch ohne Echolot mehr fangen als wir beide zusammen mit |supergri |supergri |supergri 
Gruß


----------



## Stonefish (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wahrscheinlich würder er auch ohne Echolot mehr fangen als wir beide zusammen mit |supergri |supergri |supergri
> Gruß


 
Als Andy sowieso  . @andy: Hey du Ei. Habe gestern unsere beiden Tackledealer besucht . Komm beim Heinz rein: "Na , du fährst nächstes Jahr nach Schweden? Mit Häuschen, Steg, Boot...." Du alter |krach: |krach: |supergri |supergri 
Der hatte schon wieder die €€€€€ in den Augen.


----------



## vertikal (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat 2 Echolote auf seinem Boot - die beide so unsensibel eingestellt sind dass sie ÜBERHAUPT keine Fische anzeigen, er sucht nur nach Kanten!



That's it!

Während die "Echolotanfänger" erstmal nach dicken Fischen suchen, was im Winter ohne Farb-Echolot eh selten gelingt, suchen die Experten interessante Unterwasserstrukturen. Das ist in der Regel wesentlich effktiver, bedarf aber eines entsprechenden Selbstvertrauens in die eigene Angelei. 
So entsteht dann nach und nach eine "Unterwasserkarte" im Kopf und die Hot-Spots lassen nicht lange auf sich warten.

@gunni
Klar nehm ich dich mit - ist doch Ehrensache!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Mein Problem ist auch, das ich ohne Fischechos keine Ahnung habe, was ich eigentlich suche. Ich fahre dann so lange, bis ich einen Weißfischschwarm finde und suche dann kreuz und quer rum, bis ich ne Kante oder sonst was finde, dabei ticke ich die ganze Zeit den Boden mit nem Gufi ab. Unter den Schwärmen beißt nie was, aber in der Nähe manchmal. Leider kann ich überhaupt nicht verallgemeinern, wieso genau an einer bestimmten Stelle. Leider verliert man im BB durch Wind und co unglaublich schnell die Orientierung auf dem Wasser, Stellen von wenigen Quadratmetern mehrfach anzufahren bleibt reiner Zufall.
Kante allein reicht nicht, oder?

Gruß


----------



## vertikal (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider verliert man im BB durch Wind und co unglaublich schnell die Orientierung auf dem Wasser, Stellen von wenigen Quadratmetern mehrfach anzufahren bleibt reiner Zufall.
> kannte allein reicht nicht, oder?Gruß



Hi Gunni,

das Problem hast du mit dem Boot genauso.
Wenn du noch 'n kleines Eckchen in deinem BB freihast, nimm mal eine rote H-Boje mit. Die wirfste aus, durch das Bleigewicht wickelt sich das Ganze selbstständig ab und du kannst die Stelle immer wieder finden. 
Ganz einfach!

Gruß, VERTIKAL


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hallo

Ja, das Platzproblem....Ne Boje passt auf jeden Fall noch. Das war ohnehin mein Plan, das als nächstes zu versuchen, weil es echt zum verzweifeln ist. Vielleicht einfach zwei entlang einer Kante setzen und dann dazwischen hin und her....

Das mit den Unterwasserstrukturen ist auch so eine Sache, ich habe immer das gefühl, das es dort, wo ich rumfahre, "zuviel" davon gibt. Das muss unter Wasser aussehen wie die Mondoberfläche, nur rauf und runter. Ich versuche immer, die unteren "Ecken" von Erhebungen zu erwischen, das scheint manchmal zu funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

irh wollt echte sicheln vom echot , wie wäre dann diese 


wünsche euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Gunni77 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

sehr geil.....

Gruß


----------



## Pilkman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> ... im übrigen: Einstellungen ändern, insbesondere die Laufgeschwindigkeit, Sendestärke usw., dann klappt's auch mit dem Echolot. ...



Darf ich auf diese Empfehlung hin nochmal etwas genauer fragen, WAS da KONKRET an Einstellungen ratsam ist? 

Momentan nutze ich nämlich ein etwas älteres Eagle-Echo von ´nem Kumpel mit und der Automatikomodus bei dem Echolot ist nicht sehr befriedigend. Das Teil hat wahrlich nicht viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber die Laufgeschwindigkeit, die Empfindlichkeit, die vierstufige Grayline, Oberflächenentstörung u.ä. kann man schon regeln....

Nach welchen Gegebenheiten oder Anhaltspunkten regelt man diese Einstellungen?


----------



## vertikal (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hi Pilkman,

klar darfste fragen - wär ja noch schöner!

Ich nutz im Moment auch noch ein einfaches Eagle 2 z.B. zum Renkenfischen. Die Jungs halten sich im Moment so bei 35 Meter Tiefe auf und allzu groß sind sie nunmal auch nicht. Trotzdem kriegt man sie auch mit dem einfachen eagle 2 ganz gut zu sehen.

Ich nutz grundsätzlich keine Automatik und stelle die Zoom-Funktion auf 4x. Damit sehe ich zwar dann die oberen Wasserschichten nicht (ist jetzt eh uninteressant), aber dafür schon mal den Tiefenbereich genauer. Die Range (sprich, der Tiefenbereich) muss dann passend zu deiner Gewässertiefe eingestellt werden, also auf jeden Fall deutlich tiefer (nämlich 4 mal so tief), als wenn du die Zoomfunktion nicht benutzt, damit das Bild wieder "gespreizt" wird, also der Bildschirmhöhe angepasst wird.
Die Empfängerempfindlichkeit regele ich runter, bis ich einen sehr klaren Bildschirm habe. Ist sie zu hoch, hast du den ganzen Bildschirm voller Echos, kannste aber nichts mit anfangen. Keine Ahnung, was da reflektiert wird, Amöben, Einzeller - jedenfalls keine Fische!

Fish-ID bleibt grundsätzlich ausgeschaltet, genau wie das lästige Piepen bei jedem Quatsch, der "gemeldet" wird.

Hilft nichts - du musst probieren; und es dauert auch eine ganze Weile, bis du dein Echolot "verstehst". Im Prinzip gilt bei vielen Einstellungen: weniger ist mehr.
Taste dich langsam über Einstellungsveränderungen an eine "vernünftige" Bildschirmwiedergabe heran.

Und nochmal: Gerade beim Raubfischangeln ist meist das Erkennen von interessanten Unterwasserstrukturen viel wichtiger, als Sicheln auf dem Bildschirm zu haben. Beim Renkenfischen in der Talsperren siehts anders aus: Hier werden die Renken per Echolot gesucht und dann gezielt befischt.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir ein klein wenig weiterhelfen,
Gruß, Frank


----------



## Jirko (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

hallöli stonefish #h

ich zitiere mich mal selbst aus nem vergangenen thema 

"eine darstellung von fischsicheln ist von einigen faktoren abhängig. zum einen lotbdingt, was die leistungsstärke, grauabstufung, pixelanzahl, bildlaufgeschwindigkeit, kegelgröße und zoomfaktor anbelangt und zum anderen von dem erfassen des fisches im kegel, was widerum abhängig ist von der bootsgeschwindigkeit (ankernd oder driftend) und der „lage“ des fisches und dessen tiefe im streukegel des schwingers.

beispiel: ankerndes boot... fisch schwimmt in 10m wassertiefe unter´m kahn vorbei... hier wird ne klassische sichel erzeugt, *wenn* das lot über´ne gewisse leistungsstärke und pixelgröße verfügt (ab 1.500watt aufwärts und ner displaygröße von 240 x 240) *und* der kegel keine allzugroße streuung hat (wiederum abhängig von der einstellung der empfindlichkeit)... wird das objekt der begierde versetzt den kegel passieren und den kegel vom ankernden boot nur „touchieren“, wird man(n) vergebens nach ner sichel suchen, da der fisch sich zu kurz im kegel aufgehalten hat... ne kleine wolke könnte dargestellt werden...

anderes beispiel: driftendes boot... fisch schwimmt parallel mit dem boot im sendekegel... hier könnte ne durchgehende linie auf dem lot dargestellt werden... ist der fisch effektiv langsamer / schneller als der driftende kahn, würde aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach ne extrem langgezogene sichel produziert werden, wenn er dann direkt das lotzentrum des schwingers passiert... selbiges im versatz zum kahn, würde vermutlich ne kürzere linie auf dem display erzeugen...

konsequenz: sicheln werden relativ selten produziert, da zu viele faktoren davon abhängig sind!... focussiert euch also nicht auf die sicheln, sondern eher auf die härte der echos und hier kommt die grauabstufung zum tragen! ne 10er grauabstufung ist das minimum, um fisch von kraut, unterwasserwiesen, treibgut etc. zu unterscheiden... je härter das echo, desto grauintensiver ist die darstellung auf´m display... ne 16er grauabstufung (bei den neuen modellen größtenteils standard), mindestens 2.400 watt spitzenleistung... nen 320er x 320er display... 80%ige sensi... deaktivierung des automatikmodus und der fish-ID... ca. 75%ige bildlaufgeschwindigkeit... nen splitscreen mit nem 2fach-zoom (bei extremer tiefe 4fach) und es sollte auch mit der fischerkennung klappen.

und wie gesagt, versteift euch nicht auf die sichelanzeige, da die wirklich relativ selten ist #h"


----------



## Pilkman (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Vertikal und Jirko, vielen Dank für Eure sehr informativen Postings! #6


----------



## vertikal (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Hi Pilkman,

schön, wenn wir dir etwas weiterhelfen konnten!
Hab etwas Geduld mit deinem Echolot, wird schon noch.

Schöne Weihnachten,
VERTIKAL


----------



## Pilkman (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Moin Vertikal,

ist ja nicht meins, deswegen hatte ich gar nicht so die große Lust, mich eingehend mit dem Gerät zu beschäftigen. Und mein Kumpel läßt das Teil der Einfachheit halber immer im Automatikmodus laufen - nur bringt der halt fast nie eine optimale Performance... :m

Aber hast schon recht, um ein wenig Probieren kommt man bei dem Teil wohl auch nicht herum... #6


----------



## Stonefish (27. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Keine Sicheln.*

Danke für eure Antworten!!#6 
Ist schon schön zu hören, dass es recht selten ist.(Sicheln) Also weiter probieren und lauter Fummelei nicht das Angeln vergessen.


----------

